# Vacation Notice



## Bob Hubbard

Vacation Notice
February 24th-28th 2003

I will be taking a much-needed break from being online almost constantly the last year or so.  While I'm 'gone', if you have an administrative issue, please contact either Cthulhu or Arnisador and they will be happy to assist you.

Thank you everyone, 

See ya in a week.


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Vacation Notice
> February 24th-28th 2003
> 
> I will be taking a much-needed break from being online almost constantly the last year or so.  While I'm 'gone', if you have an administrative issue, please contact either Cthulhu or Arnisador and they will be happy to assist you.
> 
> Thank you everyone,
> 
> See ya in a week.  *



Enjoy!


----------



## Master of Blades

Yeah have fun!


----------



## jfarnsworth

Have a good time:asian:


----------



## arnisador

Let's change Renegade's username to *PowderPuff* while Kaith's gone!


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Let's change Renegade's username to PowderPuff while Kaith's gone! *



Thats evil.......Reminds me of a story though. I used to administrate on a site called FFBeta under the Handle Dagamejoe. I had my Avatar and Banner of a Dragon and lightning and so on and I was just looking evil. Then I went on Holiday and all the other admins changed my name to Daniceguyjoe and gave me an avatar of a cat and a pink banner with the same cat :shrug: 

I got them back by deleting half the members on the site :rofl:


----------



## Michael Billings

It has been a busy year.  Enjoy your break!!!  And stay away from anything that plugs into the wall!!

-Michael
Kenpo-Texas.com


----------



## MinnieMin

Enjoy it as much as you can. 

Min


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Heh, thanks. 
Wish I could take a week totally away from PCs... business wont allow it.

I'm just so burnt out from forums...I've been on MT almost 60+ hours a week since day one, plus my other forum, plus keeping up with a few others, plus business, etc... I'm fried.

Taking a 'work' week away from all forums...need to put some projects to bed, get reorganized, etc.  Starting in March, MT is rolling out some majorly cool new features and services...its a year long process (something new hopefully each month) and I need some rest to prepare.  (plus hopefully I'll be able to get back to active training...its been a few months...getting rusty. heh)

Thank you everyone...I know this place is in good hands while I recharge the batteries.

:asian:


----------



## Elfan

heh enjoy your vacation


----------



## Rich Parsons

Kaith,


You cannot go on Vacation, what will we do? The peopel will run amuck and it will rain cats and dogs.  



Seriously, Kaith, enjoy your time away, and rest and relax.

See you when you get back.


Arnisador,

I like your idea, maybe we should have a poll on what name to choose?


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Arnisador,
> 
> I like your idea, maybe we should have a poll on what name to choose?*



Let's start a new thread in The Locker Room.

By the way, Kaith's other forum (sci-fi/fantasy):
http://bbs.rustaz.com/


----------



## Jill666

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Let's start a new thread in The Locker Room. *



Done...


----------

